# renting long term retired couple with dog



## joyce ray (Apr 3, 2013)

hi we are wanting to move to spain next year to rent long termwe are both pensheners and are on disability we would like to take our dog could you tell us what is the way to go about doing this has we have no idea


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joyce ray said:


> hi we are wanting to move to spain next year to rent long termwe are both pensheners and are on disability we would like to take our dog could you tell us what is the way to go about doing this has we have no idea


:welcome:

it's not that hard to find long term rentals which accept dogs - you need to decide whereabouts you want live & take it from there

as far as the logistics of bringing your dog is concerned, some people drive down with the dog in the car - some fly & transport the dog that way - both ways have advantages & disadvantages


have a read of this - it gives info on the requirements for the 'pet passport' Pet Travel Scheme « Defra


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

joyce ray said:


> hi we are wanting to move to spain next year to rent long termwe are both pensheners and are on disability we would like to take our dog could you tell us what is the way to go about doing this has we have no idea


We found a rental with our dog quite easily. We flew her here with us on a Jet 2 flight. Her flight was more than ours combined, but, she's worth it.
My concern would be, look very carefully into what happens to your allowances other than your State pension, as I believe they all stop when you move to Spain.
It is also VERY cold here in winter. The warm weather might be good for you in the summer, but how would you feel in a freezing place for approx. 5 months with only a portable gas heater to keep the place warm?
Research is the key and here is a good place to start. Good luck.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Monkey Hangers said:


> We found a rental with our dog quite easily. We flew her here with us on a Jet 2 flight. Her flight was more than ours combined, but, she's worth it.
> My concern would be, look very carefully into what happens to your allowances other than your State pension, as I believe they all stop when you move to Spain.
> It is also VERY cold here in winter. The warm weather might be good for you in the summer, but how would you feel in a *freezing place for approx. 5 months with only a portable gas heater to keep the place warm?*
> Research is the key and here is a good place to start. Good luck.


For sure it gets cold at times which is a surprise to most people. It depends where you live but we have never in six years experienced five months of cold winter. We understand that the coast is generally warmer than inland. The houses are not really built for cold weather so the type of house you choose is relevant as regards size and the ability to keep cosy. What is certain is that outside temperatures almost always beat UK temperatures 'hands down'


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It is a renters market at the moment. Around here it is difficult to find properties that don't accept pets.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

neilmac said:


> For sure it gets cold at times which is a surprise to most people. It depends where you live but we have never in six years experienced five months of cold winter. We understand that the coast is generally warmer than inland. The houses are not really built for cold weather so the type of house you choose is relevant as regards size and the ability to keep cosy. What is certain is that outside temperatures almost always beat UK temperatures 'hands down'


_ I put my heating on in November and it's been on every night since, along with a wall mounted electric fire, I did live in Florida before I lived here, so maybe it's just me and my hubby who feel the cold more _


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Nope, it is very cold...


----------

